# 2010 Happy New year (and Resolutions)



## Anvilx (Jan 1, 2010)

First off Happy New year!!! What are your new years resolutions.


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't make New Years resolutions.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 1, 2010)

Generally I don't make resolutions, but since I've started my Tumblr blog and my Twitter account, I think this is appropriate.


----------



## erosing (Jan 1, 2010)

To use the circular saw thats been sitting in my closet since I bought it over two years ago, never even been able to turn it on.


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 1, 2010)

MNicolai said:


> Generally I don't make resolutions, but since I've started my Tumblr blog and my Twitter account, I think this is appropriate.



Yeah that is about the same for me except I went with wordpress.

You will never be able to guess the URL.
Cheater click here.
But yeah it's not ready for my signature yet.


----------

